# Vormerken: Schnäppchen-Sonntag bei Amazon - Viele Produkte aus den Bereichen Film und Musik



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. März 2012)

*Vormerken: Schnäppchen-Sonntag bei Amazon - Viele Produkte aus den Bereichen Film und Musik*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Vormerken: Schnäppchen-Sonntag bei Amazon - Viele Produkte aus den Bereichen Film und Musik gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Vormerken: Schnäppchen-Sonntag bei Amazon - Viele Produkte aus den Bereichen Film und Musik


----------



## webwebber (23. März 2012)

*Vormerken: Schnäppchen-Sonntag bei Amazon - Viele Produkte aus den Bereichen Film und Musik*

werbung werbung...


----------



## derP4computer (23. März 2012)

*AW: Vormerken: Schnäppchen-Sonntag bei Amazon - Viele Produkte aus den Bereichen Film und Musik*

Ich schau mal rein, vielleicht ............... ist ja was dabei.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. März 2012)

*AW: Vormerken: Schnäppchen-Sonntag bei Amazon - Viele Produkte aus den Bereichen Film und Musik*



webwebber schrieb:


> werbung werbung...


 
Interessehalber: Wo siehst Du da einen Werbelink?


----------



## Stillfreemc (23. März 2012)

*AW: Vormerken: Schnäppchen-Sonntag bei Amazon - Viele Produkte aus den Bereichen Film und Musik*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Interessehalber: Wo siehst Du da einen Werbelink?



Wusste nicht das im 21jhd eine werbung einen link voraussetzt um sie als solche zu erkennen.

Klar dass der enorme aufwand den PCHG hier treibt irgendwie finanziert werden will, aber gefühlt sind immer mehr user unzufrieden mit der momentanen situation.

Und webwebber ist anscheinend einer (Mitglied seit / anzahl posts) der nur postet wenn ihm was unter den fingernägeln brennt.
So eine kritik sollte man sich zu herzen nehmen.

Greetz Stillfreemc


----------



## Rolk (24. März 2012)

*AW: Vormerken: Schnäppchen-Sonntag bei Amazon - Viele Produkte aus den Bereichen Film und Musik*

Also ich bin immer froh über solche News (die für mich auch keine richtige Werbung sind), sonst würde ich mindestens 90% dieser Rabattaktionen erst gar nicht mitbekommen. Oft lohnt es sich zwar nicht, aber manchmal eben doch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2012)

*AW: Vormerken: Schnäppchen-Sonntag bei Amazon - Viele Produkte aus den Bereichen Film und Musik*

Mich stört es nicht das Hinweise gegeben werden. Direkt im Forum wild aufpoppende Werbung an allen Ecken und Enden würde mich stören.
Es ist doch mittlerweile Ouzo ähh Usus das am Klötenfest oder Sacktag oder wie die Kommerzfeiertage auch alle heißen mögen, es normal ist das dort Angebote geschaltet werden um das Survivaltraining im Kreise der Familie angenehmer zu gestalten. 
Mittlerweile kann man es einem im Forum sowieso nicht recht machen. Berichtet man darüber stört es und umgekehrt genauso


----------



## PotatoHead (25. März 2012)

*AW: Vormerken: Schnäppchen-Sonntag bei Amazon - Viele Produkte aus den Bereichen Film und Musik*

Mich stört es eher, dass eben kein Link in der News steht


----------

